# Kampfspiele und PC



## icon11 (1. März 2011)

Hallo kennt jemand vielleicht ein gutes Kampfspiel wie Mortal Kombat, ausser Street Fighter für den PC ?  
Ich kenne leider keine,wo liegt das Problem mal ein gutes Fightgame vielleicht mit MMo Elemente zu produzieren?
Es kommen jeden Tag massenhaft Spiele auf den Markt nur sind leider davon meiner Meinung nach 75% schrott.

Grüße


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2011)

BlazeBlue gäb´s da noch, aber ansonsten gibts das Genre auf dem PC so selten wie RTS auf der Konsole


----------



## svd (1. März 2011)

"BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger" ist auf den PC portiert worden.

Weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie das Spiel im Test abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2011)

wie wärs mit  BlazBlue - Calamity Trigger ?
die qualität soll stimmen, der grafikstil ist halt geschmacksache.

ansonsten ist die auswahl auf pc ja wirklich nicht so sehr groß. 
mortal kombat (9) sollte auch mal umgesetzt werden, ob das noch im plan ist, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2011)

vltr. gefällt Dir aber auch so was wie Devil May Cry 4, das ist ein schnelles "Anime"-artiges Actionspiel, typisch eher für Konsole


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (1. März 2011)

svd schrieb:


> "BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger" ist auf den PC portiert worden.
> 
> Weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie das Spiel im Test abgeschnitten hat.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war es eine 89 oder gar eine 90. Soll echt Spaß machen, habe es aber noch nicht gespielt.

Wenn ich es noch hätte, würde ich Virtua Fighter 1 und 2 spielen. Schade, dass die Nachfolger nie für den PC kamen. Das war grandioses, schnelles und intuitives Gameplay imo.


----------



## icon11 (8. März 2011)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten .
Ich werde mal BlazeBlue anspielen kannte ich noch nicht.
Ich hoffe ja auf Blade & Soule ala Kung Fu Master   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v... 
oder Destroyer auch hammer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSIjQaP5w0w&feature=related
hoffentlich kommt das MMO auch auf deutsch.
mfg


----------



## Look (8. März 2011)

Nativ für den PC gibt es wirklich nicht so viel, mir würde noch Lugaru einfallen, noch spezieller Toribash und Ragdoll Kung Fu.

Was man erwähnen könnte, PS1, PS2 und GC/Wii Emulatoren sind heute schon ziemlich weit, damit sind natürlich auch Kampfspiele lauffähig (die in höherer Auflösung durchaus noch nett aussehen können) - Rechner muss nur recht potent sein, Spiele und natürlich auch eine Konsole müssen vorhanden sein, sonst alles ganz doll böse (zudem ist das Thema hier nicht gern gesehen).


----------



## Saiiida (13. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde mal Rumble Fighter Deutschland empfehlen.
Viele geile Kampfsportarten zur Auswahl.
Es ist auch kostenlos.


----------



## Scarface794 (21. Januar 2012)

Battle Arena Toshinden war ganz lustig. Irre Moves und irgendwie abstrus. Aber es macht irre Spass.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mal empfehlen auf das Datum zu schauen, von wann der Post überhaupt ist/war...


----------

